# my query



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

can you please tell me how does the chane sbe 118 subwoofer compare to the svs pb16 ultra subwoofer in terms of performance and lowest sub frequency

and how low in frequecy possible does the sbe 118 subwoofer go 

i want to use your 3600 amplifier with 4 chane sbe 118 subs i want to connect it to a denon 4400
with a marantz 7025 amp as well
i want to connect it with the high frequencies of the left and right speakers of the jbl 590 speakers bi wired
with the marantz 7025

and the low frequecies of the jbl 590 frequencies to the emotiva xpa2 gen3 
amp then both amps connectesd to the denon 4400 

and the 4 chane sbe 118 subwoofers connected to the 3600 as well

would this work and do i have all the connections to do all this

and would the subs work well with the jbl 590 front speakers
with the jbl 580 centre 
with the 2 svs ultra towers as rears
and 2 jbl 580 as additional rears
and 4 svs prime elevations as atmos height speakers

with blue jeans speakers cables and using either 7 marantz a700 monoblocks 
or the 7 outlaw 2200 monoblocks for the 7 other speakers to enhance them


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

There is quite a bit of price difference between the Chane and the SVS. So the axiom of "you get what you pay for" comes up.

"How low can it go" answer is "it depends" - Where will it be placed is a big one and is that place changeable is another. If a corner is the only spot available (as it was with my room) I found the SVS PC-4000 to "like it there" over the box subs I tried.

Now 4 18" subs, thats......alot of air so I hope your room is massive

As for how they may sound with your large JBL speakers I can't say, I can't even guess since I can't seem to find any actual specs on the Chane subs.

Lastly I am not sure how you plan on connecting the 4 subs. The 4400 has two sub outs so perhaps you intend on using a Y cable to two Chane 2 channel power amps and then run one sub per channel. Now I have never done anything of the sort, however, I am guessing that placement of those subs so that they do not muddy the works will be annoying to say the least


----------

